# Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität



## Kleinlok (28 April 2009)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Nochmals hallo,
> 
> erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.
> 
> ...




Richtig!

1) Nicht zahlen, auf keinen Fall
2) Anzeige erstatten (Polizei)
3 Verbraucherschutzzenttrale deines Landes informieren, 
    die kann die Sch.... Firma abmahnen.

Gruss Kleinlok


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

1. ist oK, 2. und 3. kannste streichen, das bringt nämlich außer Aufwand nichts.


----------



## Kleinlok (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> 1. ist oK, 2. und 3. kannste streichen, das bringt nämlich außer Aufwand nichts.



Schon mal probiert?


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Nicht persönlich.


Aber ich muss mich auch töten lassen, um zu wissen, dass mir das nicht gefällt. Was wohl auch für Reducal und alls anderen mit "Erfahrung" gilt.


----------



## Kleinlok (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich.
> 
> 
> Aber ich muss mich auch töten lassen, um zu wissen, dass mir das nicht gefällt. Was wohl auch für Reducal und alls anderen mit "Erfahrung" gilt.




Sorry, der vergleich hinkt wie ein Posche mit nur 1 Rad.

Ich mache es anders und mache andere, bessere Erfahrungen, als hier Leute, die es noch nicht mal versucht haben.

Aus nackter Theroie heraus kann man vieles nicht wissen, nur wissen wollen. 
Ein Unterschied.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Ich kann es auch anders ausdrücken: 

Mitglieder des Forums, die seit mehreren Jahren und deutlich Tausenden Postings hier sagen "bringt nichts", die haben ausreichend Erfahrung durch dieses Forum, als dass ein persönlicher Versuch entbehrlich ist.

Das ist jetzt ne Glaubenssache, ob Sie das annehmen, ich kann es nämlich nicht wissenschaftlich-stringent beweisen. Bin aber trotzdem sehr sicher.

:grin:


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> Ich mache es anders und mache andere, bessere Erfahrungen, als hier Leute, die es noch nicht mal versucht haben.


Wir kennen dagegen hunderte, die es versucht haben und darauf basieren unsere Infos. 

Niemand wird gezwungen unsere Empfehlungen anzunehmen.  Wir werden aber garantiert 
nicht wegen einer Einzelmeinung/Behauptung  unsere Infos aus jahrelangen  Beobachtungen
  hier über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Kleinlok (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wir kennen dagegen hunderte, die es versucht haben und darauf basieren unsere Infos.
> 
> Niemand wird gezwungen unsere Empfehlungen anzunehmen.  Wir werden aber garantiert
> nicht wegen einer Einzelmeinung/Behauptung  unsere Infos aus jahrelangen  Beobachtungen
> hier über den Haufen werfen.




Macht was ihr wollt, ich mache was ich will.
Und ich gebe die Tips, die ich für richtig halte.

Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt.

Ich mache mir einen Spass draus der Justizministerien öffentliche Anfragen im Internet zustellen, so dass offenbar wird, wie bescheuert hier in diesem Land gezockt wird.

Das kostet mich 20 Minuten und das halte ich für effizient.

Jedem das seine, bzw seine Strategie, solange es fair bleibt.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Effizient kann das sehr wohl sein.

Aber leider nicht effektiv.

Ich für meinen Teil arbeite lieber effektiv als effizient.


----------



## Kleinlok (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Heiko schrieb:


> Effizient kann das sehr wohl sein.
> 
> Aber leider nicht effektiv.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil arbeite lieber effektiv als effizient.




Verstehe ich nicht den Unterschied.
Würdest du den bitte erklären?


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Kurz:

"Effizient": Du tust die Dinge richtig.

"Effektiv": Du tust die richtigen Dinge.

Man kann hocheffizient arbeiten ohne im geringsten effektiv zu sein.


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wir kennen dagegen hunderte, die es versucht haben und darauf basieren unsere Infos.
> 
> Niemand wird gezwungen unsere Empfehlungen anzunehmen. Wir werden aber garantiert
> nicht wegen einer Einzelmeinung/Behauptung unsere Infos aus jahrelangen Beobachtungen
> hier über den Haufen werfen.


 

ich kenne mich und sorry- das reciht mir.

Ihr müsst nicht wegen mir eure Erfahrungen über den haufen werfen oder auf mich achten. meine Empfehlung war ein Tip, den kann man lesen, überlesen, beachten, nichztbeachten oder sonst was mit machen.

Ist ab da nicht mehr mein Bier, sondern das vom jeweiligen Adressaten.

Ich mache weas ich will und für gut und richtig halte, ihr und alle anderen das was ihr wollt.


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Heiko schrieb:


> Kurz:
> 
> "Effizient": Du tust die Dinge richtig.
> 
> ...


 

Kann man.
Kann man auch bleiben lassen.

Ich versuche effizient und effektiv zu sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> ich kenne mich und sorry- das reciht mir.


Einbildung ist auch eine  Bildung.  
 Große Sprüche haben wir hier in sechs Jahren zur Genüge  gelesen. 

 Was blieb, ist das Forum und  seine Aufgabe und  Ziel Verbrauchern zu 
informieren und zu helfen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

@ cp

nicht mal ignorieren.  "Die Karawane zieht weiter" ...


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung.
> Große Sprüche haben wir hier in sechs Jahren zur Genüge gelesen.
> 
> Was blieb, ist das Forum und seine Aufgabe und Ziel Verbrauchern zu
> informieren und zu helfen.


 

Hast du wirklich das Gefühl, dass du/ihr das im Moment macht?

Ihr spielt einen auf beleidgt, nur weil ich andree Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Zum Beispiel:
Ich habe gerade einen unerlaubten Werbeanruf erhalten.
Ich zeige die Schweine heute noch an.
Die Zypries bekommt eine Anfrage auf Agbeordentenwatch.de

Das mache ich und das ist keine Einbildung.
Macht was ihr wollt und lasst mich machen was ich will.
Ich erkläre die Diskussion für mich hier in dieser Angelegenheit beendet.

Gruss kleinlok


----------



## SEP (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*

OT-Teil ausgelagert. War hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39103-abo-bei-www-heute-com.html

_modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich das Gefühl, dass du/ihr das im Moment macht?
> 
> Ihr spielt einen auf beleidgt, nur weil ich andree Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


Quatsch. Wir sind nicht beleidigt, nur weil Sie etwas anderes *versuchen.* Denn "Erfahrungen" haben Sie noch keine, dass Ihre Vorgehensweise etwas bringt.



Kleinlok schrieb:


> Ich zeige die Schweine heute noch an.
> Die Zypries bekommt eine Anfrage auf Agbeordentenwatch.de


Wir freuen uns, wenn wir tatsächlich unsere eigene Erfahrung anpassen müssen, weil
a) die "Schweine" strafrechtlich verurteit worden sein werden, und
b) ein wirksames Gesetz gegen Internetabzocke durch Frau Z. eingeleitet und umgesetzt und ratifiziert und in Kraft getreten sein wird.

Genau dann.
:sun:


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Quatsch. Wir sind nicht beleidigt, nur weil Sie etwas anderes *versuchen.* Denn "Erfahrungen" haben Sie noch keine, dass Ihre Vorgehensweise etwas bringt.


 
Doch. ein paar Sachen habe ich schon ganz gut aufgemöbelt :-D



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns, wenn wir tatsächlich unsere eigene Erfahrung anpassen müssen, weil
> a) die "Schweine" strafrechtlich verurteit worden sein werden, und
> b) ein wirksames Gesetz gegen Internetabzocke durch Frau Z. eingeleitet und umgesetzt und ratifiziert und in Kraft getreten sein wird.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, das Wort gilt...:-D


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen unerlaubten Werbeanruf erhalten. Ich zeige die Schweine heute noch an.


Und in einigen Monaten kriegst du Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft, dass das Verfahren mangels öffentlichem Interesse eingestellt wurde. 


Kleinlok schrieb:


> Die Zypries bekommt eine Anfrage auf Agbeordentenwatch.de


Vermutlich wird deine Anfrage wegen Verstoß gegen den Kodex von Abgeordnetenwatch überhaupt nicht weitergeleitet. Aber das werden dir die Moderatoren von Abgeordnetenwatch noch ausführlicher erklären.


Kleinlok schrieb:


> Das mache ich und das ist keine Einbildung.
> Macht was ihr wollt und lasst mich machen was ich will.


Viele haben bereits vor Jahren wie du progressiv dynamisch begonnen, diesbezüglich etwas bewegen zu wollen.
Die Erfahrungen zeigten: Es ist hoffnungslos! Da müsste man schon nahezu sämtliche Politiker und sehr viele Beamte aus dem Justizapparat austauschen.
Aber du darfst ruhig deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Du wirst enttäuscht sein, soviel kann ich dir versprechen! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> Kann man.
> Kann man auch bleiben lassen.
> 
> Ich versuche effizient und effektiv zu sein.


Das wäre der Idealfall. Darauf lässt Dein Text aber keinen Rückschluß zu...


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns, wenn wir tatsächlich unsere eigene Erfahrung anpassen müssen, weil
> a) die "Schweine" strafrechtlich verurteit worden sein werden, und
> b) ein wirksames Gesetz gegen Internetabzocke durch Frau Z. eingeleitet und umgesetzt und ratifiziert und in Kraft getreten sein wird.
> 
> ...



Vorher macht aber die technisch komplett inkompetente Ulla ein wirksames Gesetz gegen KiPo.
Also quasi nie.


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das wäre der Idealfall. Darauf lässt Dein Text aber keinen Rückschluß zu...


 

das mag sein, dann verkneife dir den doch, egal in welcher Richtung....


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*

Das Thema hast Du angefangen, nicht ich. Beschwer Dich also nicht, wenn Du Gegenwind kriegst...


----------



## Kleinlok (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Heiko schrieb:


> Das Thema hast Du angefangen, nicht ich. Beschwer Dich also nicht, wenn Du Gegenwind kriegst...


 
Mache ich doch nicht, da hätte ich Sorgen!

(Was meinst du was ich alles in anderen Foren  anstelle...:-p)

Übrigens, meine neue Anfrage auf www.abgeordnetenwatch.de an unser allen hilflosen Brigitte 
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Brigitte Zypries 

ist auch gerade raus, vielleicht ist die bis Morgen freigeschaltet.

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen und für Biggi und ihren Stadel immer was zu tun.:-p

Gruss kleinlok


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Kleinlok schrieb:


> (Was meinst du was ich alles in anderen Foren  anstelle...:-p)



Ich kanns mir mittlerweile vorstellen...


----------



## amüsiert (29 April 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*

Statt des neuen Threadtitel "Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität" 

hätte "Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille"  viel besser gepaßt :scherzkeks:


----------



## Kleinlok (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Diskussion über effiziente Effektivität*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich kanns mir mittlerweile vorstellen...


 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das kannst.

Du willst dir nur nicht vorstellen, dass andere Leute andere Wege gehen, die vielleicht einmal Erfolg haben könnten. Finde ich intolerant.

ich umgekehrt finde das sehr wertvoll, was hier läuft, moser doch gar nicht an dieser Arbeit rum.

Ob und wenn ja, inwieweit ich was erreichen kann, weiss ich nicht, aber ich nutze meine Chancen, die niemand anders auch nicht besser beurteilen kann als ich.

Zum beispiel habe ich gestern meine Anfarge an die Zypries veröffentlicht bekommen, die hat mich 15-20 Minuten geksotet und zeigt wenigstens der Öffentlichkeit, die bei abgewordnetenwatch mitliest (interessierte Bürger und Journalisten), wie sich die hilflose Brigitte und ihr Stadel sich und uns was vormacht. :wall:

abgeordnetenwatch.de: Brigitte Zypries

Da lohnt es sich am Ball zu bleiben.:-D

Gruss kleinlok


----------

